# Getting nervous..



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

I'm getting very nervous myself. My female Himalayan is on day 58 . I was up till around 2 am thinking something might happen lastnight. I'm glad it didn't ..I was scared of her having them early. What if she did ? Would they of been okay born this early ? What she was doing was licking at her back legs, her tail, etc.. I looked and where she would deliever from , there was something either black or bloody..I couldn't tell. I got some wet kleenex and wiped but still couldn't tell what color it was . It is hard feeling and still there this morning. Not sure if its hard stool that might of landed there or if its actually coming out of that area. I know that there have been times that I had to cut stool from her bum area because it was stuck in her hair..and this is only since she has become pregnant. This piece of what ever it is , is only the size of my pinky fingernail. Not very big.. but I can't get it off or out .. I'm just worried because I don't know if its something that has to do with pregnancy or if its just hard stool stuck there. Has anyone else experienced something like this ? Am I just being paranoid ? One more question ..lol..can she safely deliever now ?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

It may have been a show, which can come as early as one week before birth or as late as the same day of birth.

Just keep an eye on her. The longer the babies stay in there the better.


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

A show ? What exactly would it look like ? This is hard to the touch and looks like it would be in the way of her even peeing. She is still eating really well.. I will keep watching..and let you know.


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Okay.. so what ever it was I saw ..is gone.. everything is back to normal.. just waiting for the day now..I hope she does okay..I'm so nervous. When should she get her milk ? Does that come in days before she delievers ? Or just like the day before ?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Can come in the day before, the week before, or just when/after kittens are born.


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Thanks Mellowma..your a big help to me. Your the only one that seems to want to support me here. Holly seems uncomfortable sometimes, she gets restless, can't lay down for too long in one spot. Her tummy feels really hard and she doesn't want me to touch her belly anymore. Are these all signs that the time is near or very near ?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Are we on day 61 ?

She is definitely on the lead up to it.

Do you have all her things ready, box, face clothes (I like to wipe the face until I hear a squeak or see some movement - some leave Mum to do this),
what else....a very comfortable chair ? 

I sat on the kitchen floor last time with my girl in her box delivering and I didn't realise I had been sat there for 5 hours, texting away to my friend and by the time I got up I could hardly move! 

The next day my left leg and buttock were in agony!

Not long now, you might find when she starts contracting she will actually you to stroke her tummy, when he is contracting she will most likely push one leg out to the side (mine do this anyway) and you can see the tummy gently hardening then going soft again.


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Yes.. today would be day 61. Yes I have 2 beds ready for her to make her choice.. I have everything ready. She just needs to get through this - 
correction ..I JUST NEED TO GET THROUGH THIS !..LOL. She doesn't want me to touch her belly .. is that a sign ?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Kringle said:


> Yes.. today would be day 61. Yes I have 2 beds ready for her to make her choice.. I have everything ready. She just needs to get through this -
> correction ..I JUST NEED TO GET THROUGH THIS !..LOL. She doesn't want me to touch her belly .. is that a sign ?


Yes I am thinking you are a wee bit stressed out over there ? 

It's fine, I used to get very nervous, now I just get overly excited! So we are on day 62, she could have you waiting until day 69/70 which is like another 7 days. 

So you need to chill out. Her not wanting you to touch her tummy is perfectly normal, if you want to check for signs you could get a themometer and take her temp daily and look for a change in that, that shows if labour is due in the next 24 hours, another thing to do it wipe her "bits" now and then and see if she has a show, that usually tells you she will go soon.

Not long now. A watched cat never pops, just chill a bit with her and she will let you know, she will become more clingly and meaow to you, possibly.


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Okay..I'm chillin..Another 7 days ??? I'm going to go nuts. Yes I'm worried about her and hope everything goes smoothly..but I'm very excited also. She is very clingy..more like she trips you because she is right under your feet all the time. Follows us everywhere.


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Okay.. Holly is very clingy, purring , restless, she keeps going to her litterbox..but not doing anything. There hasn't been any signs of her mucus plug at all..but she has been licking her privates since I got home at 5pm. Its now 10:30pm..hmmm I wonder if she will be having kittens tonight ?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

just wanted to wish you and holly the best an hope everything oes well


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Thank you RockRomantic. 


Update already..I'm 100% sure whats is on her privates now is her mucus plug..looks gross..she is licking a lot. But with her long hair ..its hard to tell if she is having contractions or not. 

Does this mean kittens tonight ? Or should I just head to bed and check on her through the night ? She just cried out..for no reason..lol..she's still purring a lot..kneeding her paws none stop..


----------



## LittleStar2010 (May 18, 2010)

Morning Kringle, just wondered if you have any updates for us?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Kringle said:


> Thank you RockRomantic.
> 
> Update already..I'm 100% sure whats is on her privates now is her mucus plug..looks gross..she is licking a lot. But with her long hair ..its hard to tell if she is having contractions or not.
> 
> Does this mean kittens tonight ? Or should I just head to bed and check on her through the night ? She just cried out..for no reason..lol..she's still purring a lot..kneeding her paws none stop..


Oh goody! Hope everything is okay.


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Morning everyone.. well no kittens yet. We went to bed lastnight and came down every 45 mins..I'm off work today..so I will be with her all day. She's purring very loudly , kneeding her paws...but no sign of labour besides the discharge..Last night she kept jumping behind the couch or the chair.. looking for a place.. I had 3 areas setup for her..lol. So I'm on the floor now..have some blankets down.. she keeps licking. Ths discharge is a brownish color..not a lot ..just a little at a time. I'll keep you posted if anything changes.


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

She has had a few contractions..easily noticed..lol. She is right beside me..still purring..so I think I will be a grandmom soon..I hope.


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

Aw good luck with it all, try to stay calm tho, keep us all posted as to the progress:thumbup::thumbup:

Mo xx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Good luck

Keep us updated 

xxxxx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

good luck with the birth !! would love to see some piccies wen ur not so busy


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

She's moved into her box....looks like she's trying to make a nest..I can tell contractions are harder..she looks scared..poor baby..


----------



## LittleStar2010 (May 18, 2010)

If it's her first litter it will be a very alien and probably frightening experience for her. Just keep ultra-calm and talk to her gently in a low soothing voice - if you stay cool it will help to reassure her that things are ok. 

Keep us updated on how things are going. :thumbup:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

LittleStar2010 said:


> If it's her first litter it will be a very alien and probably frightening experience for her. Just keep ultra-calm and talk to her gently in a low soothing voice - if you stay cool it will help to reassure her that things are ok.


Couldn't agree more you stay relaxed she will be relaxed.

I usually get a few drinks in to celebrate/wind me down. Thankfully I only have a few litters per year. :lol:


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

First was born breach at 8:25 am.. she is breathing hard and panting now..thought I seen her having contractions..but she is now just laying there with baby feeding and she is purring but breathing harder than normal. Its been over an hour almost 2 hrs ..her belly still feels big..could it just take a long time between them ? Should I worry ?


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

#2 born at 10:45am..so cute. She is doing really well..Knows just what to do.


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

:thumbup:Congratulations on your little ones, seems 'mum' does know best as much as we worry and stress they seem to take it all in their stride, so good luck with the rest if there are any more and of course pics when you can:thumbup:

Mo xx


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Okay..is it normal for mom to be panting ? She does off and on since #2 was born..


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Holly seems to be sleeping..babies are feeding..but mom is still breathing harder than normal..maybe another kitten to come..:thumbup:


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

Could be another one, there can be 24 hours between them apparently but she shouldn't be pushing for more than an hour. it might be she is just exhausted, so just keep a close eye on her for now.

Mo xx


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

I thought I had seen on here some where pictures of how to sex the kittens..can anyone find that post for me ?


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulations on the 2 kittens so far! It's possible that mums just taking her time between each kitten. I'm sure there's a sticky at the top of this page about sexing kittens. In summary tho' boy "bits" have a larger gap than the girl "bits". Girls have a hole (bum) and a slit (vulva). Looks like the letter i . Boys have two holes like : that. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

It's been 2 hrs and 15 mins since #2 was born..she is still breathing harder than normal..wonder if there will be at least 1 more. If no more..would she be breathing like that ?


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Well , I think she is done at 2 babies. Was hoping for more..but she did great, for her first litter. And she is being such a good mom. Will get some pics soon. And by looking at their privates..I'm guessing 2 females.


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Keep trying to post pictures..but when they are done downloading..it shuts the computer down. Not sure why ? Anyone else have this problem trying to post pictures ?


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Here are the babies..they are so cute. I'm pretty sure they are both females.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww so cute!! Are they like Ragdolls with their colours coming in later?

Lovely! Well done. Was is so bad afterall?


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

They are amazing ! And so is mom. Only 10 months old..and she did great..she knew just what to do. And what is also amazing..their ears especially were pink when born and today they are greyish color.. and their feet are darker colored..just over night they changed. Both mom & dad's father's are blue points.. so I'm wondering if they will both be blue points ? Or I might get up tomorrow morning and they'll be even darker ? My male is a flame point..and it doesn't look like they will be flames . They are some cute though.. This is a first for me..and I'm some proud. Thanks to you all that helped me out. I'm sure that I will be still asking questions while they grow . 

Thank you

Jennifer


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

It's great watching the colours come out, they looks different every day! Enjoy them!!


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

New pictures taken today . Day 2. Notice their ears are darker .


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Mommy seemed to be all cleaned up lastnight..but this morning there is fresh blood..and she is crying a lot... is this normal ?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

A bit of blood is normal, how much are we talking ? I only ask as a friend had the same with her girl and took her to the vet and there was another kitten, delivered after a shot.

Is she crying lots ? Or just crying with bewilderment ?


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

So some bleeding the next day isn't seen in all mothers ? She isn't crying a whole lot..its just how she is doing it..she will be laying there on the floor out of the bed and just start crying ..or lay there looking at the bed and cry..its not loud or like she's in pain..and doesn't last long. We just don't usually hear her cry..just sometimes if we talk to her .


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes some bleeding is seen afterwards but not a great amount, she could just be settling down, my girls first litter had 2 and she meawed quite a lot afterwards. She will settle in a few days but if the bleeding persists I would see a vet on Monday for a check over.


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Okay..its not a lot. Lastnight she seemed all cleaned up and no blood showing, today it bright red . I haven't checked for a while..but noticed it on her bed and then checked her. So if she is still showing it by Monday..I should take her in ?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Definitely at least call your vet for advice, as soon as possible (today).


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Well she seems to be all cleaned up again. I was told that they will show some bleeding after delivery..just like us humans do.. I'm really not worried that much as to call the vet . If tomorrow I see the bright red again.. I will call. But for now..she seems happy, is being a terrific new mom to her beautiful babies..eating and drinking fine. I think its just the after birth affect happening. This is my first litter , so I was a bit worried as to if she should be bleeding after. But I guess its normal. And it wasn't pouring out of her..it was just there on her bum area. I will let you know how things are in the morning. 

Thanks


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well the fact you seemed worried about her crying, and the blood, and the fact she only had a small litter of 2 ... I would err on the side of caution here. A call to the vets is not going to hurt anything, and surely hearing your vets advice is better than folk on the internet (no offence meant to anyone).

If she still has a kitten inside ... well things can go downhill very quickly, and I'm sure that's the last thing you want. Especially as it's your first litter  Not trying to scare you, but I personally would seek the advice of a vet as a precautionary measure.


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Okay.. I called the vets.. they said if it continues a great deal..then it would be best to bring her in. BUT there is no more blood. She just seems to show a little each morning ..not sure why. The vet said that its normal for 2-3 days to show a little. She isnt bleeding , bleeding...just spotting. I'm new to this ..so didn't know what to expect. Sorry if I seemed to over react a little. It just scared me..today is her due date..so I will see how things are in the morning..she is still breathing harder than normal..it could be because its hot..she purrs none stop..kneeding her paws continueously..Just a question , again because I don't know..but what if there was another kitten still in her..would it be dead or still alive ? I can't feel anything. She looks small, she isn't having any contractions.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

A little blood loss is normal for a few days after. Purring and padding sounds all normal, if she is too warm can you put a fan on her or just lay her on a sheet.

My first girl panted occasionally after her birth, for a few days after.

If you do have to visit the vet and there is another kitten, it could go either way, I always expect the worse anything else is a bonus. She may be finished and you may still feel her uterus.


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

My girl is spotting blood too, only small amounts once or twice a day. I think it's just where the uterus is contracting back like humans do.


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Thanks guys.. yes.. I don't think its anything to worry about . Just me over reacting. Its all new to me. Learning as I go. 

NancyKat--- Congrats on your babies..very cute.


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

Haven't seen yours yet Kringle!


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

I've posted pics..go back a few pages..lol. Will post some new ones soon.


----------

